# Built-in banquette / breakfast bench seating?



## Jim Beam (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi all

I'm going to remodel my kitchen this summer, and I'd like to have a built-in "L"-shaped bench seat for a breakfast area, maybe 3 feet one one side and 4 feet on the other. The back of one side with accommodate some shelving.

I'm looking for plans, pictures, examples. Things to help me design the seating, get me going. Any links or pictures of examples would be much appreciated.

Cheers


----------

